

Show HN: Spontaneus.com - spontaneus
http://spontaneus.com

======
mapu
A PHP Error was encountered

Severity: Notice

Message: Undefined index: latitude

Filename: models/campaign.php

Line Number: 543

A PHP Error was encountered

Severity: Notice

Message: Undefined index: longitude

Filename: models/campaign.php

Line Number: 544

A Database Error Occurred

Error Number: 1582

Incorrect parameter count in the call to native function 'RADIANS'

SELECT DISTINCT c.campaign_id FROM campaign c JOIN merchant m ON c.merchant_id
= m.merchant_id WHERE c.campaign_live = 1 AND c.campaign_start <= '2011-09-27'
AND c.campaign_expiration >= '2011-09-27 19:09:35' AND (c.campaign_gender = 1
OR c.campaign_gender = 0) AND c.campaign_age_start <= 24 AND
c.campaign_age_end >= 24 AND (c.category_id1
IN(4,6,9,14,15,16,18,19,21,29,30,36,49) OR c.category_id2
IN(4,6,9,14,15,16,18,19,21,29,30,36,49) OR c.category_id3
IN(4,6,9,14,15,16,18,19,21,29,30,36,49) OR c.category_id4
IN(4,6,9,14,15,16,18,19,21,29,30,36,49) OR c.category_id5
IN(4,6,9,14,15,16,18,19,21,29,30,36,49) ) AND (c.campaign_zip = "" OR
c.campaign_zip IS NULL OR c.campaign_zip IN( SELECT postal_code FROM
postal2.postalcode WHERE (3959 * ACOS( COS( RADIANS() ) * COS( RADIANS(
latitude ) ) * COS( RADIANS( longitude ) - RADIANS() ) + SIN( RADIANS() ) *
SIN( RADIANS( latitude ) ) ) ) <= c.campaign_zip_radius )) ORDER BY
c.campaign_rating DESC, RAND() LIMIT 0, 1

Filename: /var/www/spontaneus.com/application/models/campaign.php

Line Number: 585

